
A street photographers’ code of conduct - mmelo
https://medium.com/@_mmelo/a-street-photographers-code-of-conduct-7fd549dce433
======
LandR
I love street photography, but I just can't do it myself.

Taking photos of strangers just seems... wrong. Also I think as a an
unatrractive guy with a camera I'm going to be automatically labelled as a
creep taking photos of people on the street you don't know. There's also the
problem of someone might accidentally think a kid was in the frame when they
aren't... That's a can of worms I do NOT want to touch.

I think you can get some great photos but the potential grief isn't worth it
for me.

